# Nigerian Dwarfs and milking



## ksalvagno (Aug 11, 2009)

How many of you are milking your Nigerian Dwarfs? I have been visiting several farms and most aren't milking them. 

Also, do you milk the Nigerians by hand or a machine?

I already bought 5 Nigerian Dwarfs and plan to milk them but I was talking to a Nubian person and now I'm getting a bit worried (I thought I had done a lot of research on it). It is only  my husband and I so I didn't feel like I needed a lot of milk but knew I would want more than a couple of goats. We also have small acreage and I didn't want to overcrowd.


----------



## goatdude95 (Aug 11, 2009)

Well i have a small pygmy herd of 5 I milk mine and i use a woman's breast pump works like a charm


----------



## lilhill (Aug 12, 2009)

I use the Maggidan hand milker.  Easier on my hands than hand milking.


----------



## mekasmom (Aug 12, 2009)

We milked ours a few times.  They make a lot of milk for such tiny goats, but it is hard work.  Two fingers and a thumb, and it takes a looonnnnngggggg time.  We would get about 24oz out of a good goat, sometimes up to a quart twice a day . It really wasn't worth the effort, in my opinion.  I would rather keep one good full size rather than three little ones. You really should have nigis for the cute factor, not the milk production.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 12, 2009)

Nigerians are a _miniature_ _milk_ goats and more than just a "cute" factor.  They are productive goats and great for small families that don't need a lot of milk.  Of course, they aren't going to produce like the full sized dairy goats.  If your does come from good milk lines with nice udders and nice, plump teats, then they aren't difficult to milk.  I rather enjoy milking time.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks, I'm feeling a bit better. While only one or two regular size goats would be great, I know me. I will want several goats and we just don't have the room. I may get one Nubian though, I really do love those goats too.


----------



## Aped (Aug 17, 2009)

I was also torn between nigerians, nigerian crosses and full-sized goats. I haven't milked yet I only have 1 doeling who won't be bred for a while. But I am glad I made the decision to go with the nigerians because I currently have a nigerian buck and wether and then I have  the nigerian doeling and a saanen cross wether and let me tell you that saanen cross eats WAY more hay than any of those other guys. And he is only 3 months old. I can't imagine how much a full-grown lactating female would consume. Although if I was going to have a full sized goat it would have probably been better to have a doe than a wether but I couldn't resit getting that wether!

Also I looked really closely at the genetics for my nigerians and chose, or will be choosing,  only those from strong milking lines. My doelings dam milks almost 1/2 gallon per day. That's plenty for just me.

I think there are show quality nigerians and then there are milking quality. Some people just don't care about the milk so they only breed for conformation. The way I am looking for my does is if the breeders makes cheese, soap, drinks the milk,  then they  use their goats for milk and want a good producer and they breed for that. Also looking to see who placed in the top ten for milk testing is also a good way to find breeders who are focused on milking.


----------



## rollingmeadow (Oct 5, 2009)

goatdude95 said:
			
		

> Well i have a small pygmy herd of 5 I milk mine and i use a woman's breast pump works like a charm


What kind of breast pump do you use?  I am looking at converting a breast pump unit into a mini goat milking machine.  Electric breast pumps are way cheaper than cow/goat vacuum milkers.  They are a dime a dozen on ebay.  What model do you have?


----------



## lilhill (Oct 5, 2009)

Aped said:
			
		

> I think there are show quality nigerians and then there are milking quality. Some people just don't care about the milk so they only breed for conformation. The way I am looking for my does is if the breeders makes cheese, soap, drinks the milk,  then they  use their goats for milk and want a good producer and they breed for that. Also looking to see who placed in the top ten for milk testing is also a good way to find breeders who are focused on milking.


Then there are show quality that come from strong milk lines so you get the best of both worlds.    One of my does, Buttin'Heads Too Contredanse, was 2006 Grand Champion Junior Doe and Best Doe in the Show and she has a fabulous udder and also milks like a dream.  You'll pay more for these, but well worth it when you are selling kids.


----------



## kimmyh (Oct 5, 2009)

mekasmom said:
			
		

> We milked ours a few times.  They make a lot of milk for such tiny goats, but it is hard work.  Two fingers and a thumb, and it takes a looonnnnngggggg time.  We would get about 24oz out of a good goat, sometimes up to a quart twice a day . It really wasn't worth the effort, in my opinion.  I would rather keep one good full size rather than three little ones. You really should have nigis for the cute factor, not the milk production.


That is what I found milking Pygmys, it cost more to keep 6 Pygmys than it did to keep one full sized goat, and I wound up with a lot more milk for my efforts.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 5, 2009)

I hand milk mine.  I don't find it difficult, but I have small hands.  My DH actually has to milk our Nubian...her teats are so large they tire my hands, and she takes longer to milk.

For my family of 4, two Nigis keep us in plenty of milk.  Three and I have enough left for cheesemaking.  And we go through a lot of milk!  My lower producers do about 2-3 lbs a day, and higher producers around 4 lbs a day.

My Nubian gives 2x as much, easily, but then she also requires a LOT more feed.

I also prefer the Nigi milk for sweetness and butterfat content.  While the Nubian milk is good, the Nigi milk is top notch IMO.


----------

